# MTA Meeting



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Who is going to the winter meeting for the MTA this weekend? Does anyone know if there is going to be a seminar at the meeting and if there is what it is going to be on?


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

The flyer indicates that Charlie Walker will do a seminar on bird prep. Should be a "not miss" for beginners. It is amazing what happens when the skins are completely clean.

Kevin Smith is supposed to carve a fish body.


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

I really wanted to make it...but at the rate things are moving now, it's not happening!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Booker, we can deliver it there!, Just bring them no bake cookies with you in case we have to celibrate.
I will be there.


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

:lol: You know what I have to say to you about that. 

My luck, we'll have to go in tonight with the dang snow advisory crud. It's possible....

I do have the stuff to make nobakes though!


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

booker81 said:


> :lol: You know what I have to say to you about that.
> 
> My luck, we'll have to go in tonight with the dang snow advisory crud. It's possible....
> 
> I do have the stuff to make nobakes though!


Then giter done! We all like nobakes!
rw


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be there with the wife's award winning chili. 
Trying to find a baby sitter at the moment so she can go too.
See you guys on Sunday.

Mike


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Booker,
You can ride with me - looks like we are neighbors.


----------



## booker81 (Dec 4, 2005)

I appreciate the offer, however, it appears I'm officially in labor, and just waiting for things to move a little quicker, and for hubby to get his heinie home! Just getting my last meal in, getting things around, and hopefully will have a little one tonight!

This means a giant negative on going up there this weekend, and also on the likelihood of me making cookies 

This is the most excited I've been while in pain!


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

booker81 said:


> I appreciate the offer, however, it appears I'm officially in labor, and just waiting for things to move a little quicker, and for hubby to get his heinie home! Just getting my last meal in, getting things around, and hopefully will have a little one tonight!
> 
> This means a giant negative on going up there this weekend, and also on the likelihood of me making cookies
> 
> This is the most excited I've been while in pain!


What a weak excuse for not going.:lol:


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Any updates on a future Master Taxidermist?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

It's a girl, 

Stats:
Savannah Marie was born on: January 27, 2008
At: 6:27 am
Weight: 8lb 1 oz
Length: 21 inches

Booker is my whitetail student and friend, now she's a Mom, I don't think she will be doing taxidermy for a while now. It's their first child. Congradulations Mr. & Mrs. Booker81


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats Booker81 !! Sorry didn't make it this weekend guys. How did everything go? I will definitely see you all at Comp.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Sounds good Booker!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Chris, it was a good turn out, I don't have the head count, but the place was almost full. About a dozen mounts came in for the mini comp. Food was good, they handed out the show packets.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Had a good time at the meeting as always. Great food and great
conversation. Looking foward to competition.

Mike


----------

